# Living in Embassy Row



## Bennn (May 8, 2012)

Hi could anyone recommend good quality large condos residences here with excellent swimming pools, kids playgrounds, facilities etc?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Which city?


----------



## Bennn (May 8, 2012)

KL, Malaysia


----------

